# Welsh meets?



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I vaguely remember one trying to be organised last summer which I could not attend......any plans for a Welsh meet in the New Year?!?!

Dave 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

DW225 said:


> I vaguely remember one trying to be organised last summer which I could not attend......any plans for a Welsh meet in the New Year?!?!
> 
> Dave 8)


Build it and they will come!  as they say....

just organise one and see what happens, must be some fantastics driving roads there.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> fantastics driving roads there


There are! Last summer I went out on a bike towards snowden with a bloke who knows some of the best roads/routesaround there. We stopped in a layby which was that high up the side of a valley that there were Tornado jets flying below us!

So DW225 if your posting a drive out in the events section you can put me down..........if I'm allowed to come


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

There are some excellent driving roads. Over the top of the Brecon Beacons is a good drive!

I'll sort something in the new year - must go and sort out the alcohol for tonight's party now :roll: :wink:

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DW225 said:


> There are some excellent driving roads. Over the top of the Brecon Beacons is a good drive!
> 
> I'll sort something in the new year - must go and sort out the alcohol for tonight's party now :roll: :wink:
> 
> Dave 8)


Why not become the Welsh TTOC Rep, you have some of the best roads in the country, as Wak says, if you arrange them we will come


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I thought there already was a Welsh TTOC rep? :?

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

No, the closest rep to you is Dani (A3DFU) in Wilmslow!


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

What about the Newport rep (wayne) as shown on the TTOC website?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We are in the process of updating our information. We have had some changes, people come and go, that need adding to the chart and to the best of my information Wayne is no longer a rep.

If you are interested, best to pm Mark (nutts) he knows for absolute certainty?


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

I better get around to actually joining as well then......been trying to do it for weeks now!!! :wink:

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

All sounds good to me, its a great club.

I look forward to you arranging some meets, some fantastic runs around you, if only I could find them more than once :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > There are some excellent driving roads. Over the top of the Brecon Beacons is a good drive!
> ...


dam........another one to avoid  :wink: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > DW225 said:
> ...


You can come anyway, incognito, like you did Friday. I bet I even spoke to you - damn - so close and yet so far :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


hm.........i was the bald headed one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DW225 said:


> I better get around to actually joining as well then......been trying to do it for weeks now!!! :wink:
> 
> Dave 8)


Dave,

Wayne is the webmaster and has enough on his plate at the moment without being Welsh Rep... in fact I'm damn sure he'd love to go to a meet organised by someone else 

I'll look out for your membership application, which btw can be found here  http://membership.ttoc.co.uk :wink:

Steve is the Rep Secretary ([email protected]) and he can also help further if you fancied becoming the official Welsh Rep 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

AFAIK, nobody has run a decent Welsh meet since I sold the TT 2 years ago. Shame, really...

We used to do some great roads over by Hirwaun...


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

nutts said:


> DW225 said:
> 
> 
> > I better get around to actually joining as well then......been trying to do it for weeks now!!! :wink:
> ...


[smiley=stop.gif] ........ all this recruiting

i will be the only non-men left [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> [smiley=stop.gif] ........ all this recruiting
> 
> i will be the only non-men left [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Easy solution to that :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > DW225 said:
> ...


You might as well join now you have pulled all of your hair out 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, I'll be up for this sometime later in the spring.. Can show you loads of great roads around Brecon


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok. I've now "virtually" joined and volunteered my services as Welsh regional rep :roll:

Let me get my head back into work tomorrow  and I'll start thinking about the first meet etc. 

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Well done Dave, hope to make your meets, look forward to you getting things going [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DW225 said:


> Ok. I've now "virtually" joined and volunteered my services as Welsh regional rep :roll:
> 
> Let me get my head back into work tomorrow  and I'll start thinking about the first meet etc.
> 
> Dave 8)


Sent pm :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Seeing as how I'm finally back on here... 

I would like to echo both Obiwan's and Nutts' comments 

It's been great fun trying to wear both a rep and committee member hat, but ultimately both roles have suffered 

So I am *more* than happy to hand the cat hearding job over, and very much looking forward to the next Welsh meet  

Nice one!

(I'll even get a new Rep sig ready )


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Cheers Wayne.....now get to work on that sig :wink: :lol:

Dave 8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Seeing as how I'm finally back on here...
> 
> I would like to echo both Obiwan's and Nutts' comments
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to come to the next meet if I can and if I don't see you beforehand Wayne, I promise to bring your other 2-way radio along


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> AFAIK, nobody has run a decent Welsh meet since I sold the TT 2 years ago. Shame, really...
> 
> We used to do some great roads over by Hirwaun...


We didn't do any of those roads on the last meet I attended, but Dean (V6 TT) and I went home via the Bwlch afterwards and that made up for it.

Whatever else we do, I would love to include the following (in sequence):

A4107 from J40 M4 towards Treorchy
A4061 from Treorchy to Hirwaun
A4059 from Hirwaun towards Brecon

3 top roads one after the other.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

b3ves said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > AFAIK, nobody has run a decent Welsh meet since I sold the TT 2 years ago. Shame, really...
> ...


Sounds spot on


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

There are some great roads in Mid and North Wales. So you could start in South and drive the best roads all the way up.

You can do it in a day, and end up in a really nice stop over in Chester...

Anyone know of a nice big house in Chester we could use? :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

omen666 said:


> There are some great roads in Mid and North Wales. So you could start in South and drive the best roads all the way up.
> 
> You can do it in a day, and end up in a really nice stop over in Chester...
> 
> Anyone know of a nice big house in Chester we could use? :wink: :lol: :lol:


Ok.....sorting the roads mentioned is easy......but what am I missing about a big house in Chester??? :?

Dave 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DW225 said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > There are some great roads in Mid and North Wales. So you could start in South and drive the best roads all the way up.
> ...


Omen666 has recently moved to Chester


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

Everyone bring a sleeping bag then :wink:

:lol:

Dave 8)


----------

